# Problem mit ATI X1900XT und TV-Out



## enmasotsu (10. November 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich hab ein Problem mit der TV-Out-Funktion meiner Graka. In dem Control-Center hab ich schon alles soweit eingestellt (unter "Desktop and Display Setup"), dass ich auf der linken Seite meinen Monitor sehe und auf der rechten ein Symbol eines TV-Gerätes. Doch hab ich es bisher nicht hingekriegt, ein Bild auf meinen TV zu kriegen. Außerdem ist dieser nach Neustart meines PCs wieder deaktiviert.

Angeschlossen habe ich alles wie folgt:
Mein Monitor steckt über einen Adapter am "Primary Output" und dies sollte so ja richtig sein, da es keine Probleme macht.
Den TV hab ich über so ein gelbes Kabel, das ja gerne mal am Ferneher hängt, und einen Adapter, der der Graka beilag, an selbige angeschlossen.
Der Anschluss sollte soweit ja auch in Ordnung sein.

Dennoch habe ich bisher kein Bild auf meinem Fernseher.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

/edit: Mein TV ist ein 0815-Röhrenfernseher von SEG.


----------



## PC Heini (11. November 2007)

Hast Du schon mal beim TV auf den entsprechenden AV Kanal umgeschaltet?


----------



## enmasotsu (11. November 2007)

Hab ich getan, der Fernsehkanal ist definitv der richtige.


----------

